# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  BoxLayout espacement entre composant

## dominou73

Bonjour
Comment fais ton pour spcifier un espace entre deux composant dans un BoxLayout?

----------


## dominou73

Personne ne sait??

----------


## atha2

salut,
http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutor...ayout/box.html
deuxime lien sur google. ::mrgreen:: 
bonne chance

----------


## dominou73

Sa marche merci beaucoup
le filler marche mais le glue non enfin pas grave j'ai ce que je veux merci

----------

